# Dining room table



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

working on this imple reclaimed wood dining table forsomeone. here is a video and somepics. more videos o come.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KhGNIXblzm4&feature=youtu.be


----------



## mat 60 (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks for posting.....Looks good.....What kind of wood is that?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Cool video, thanks for making it. That jointer has a slight howl in the beginning...what's that all about? While watching your jointing I'm thinking that some push blocks might save yourself from injury.

Looking forward for the rest of the build.:yes:









 







.


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

yea same on push blocks. need to figure out where to oil it at. i know all about it. dad is looking into it. have an old timy table saw that does that sometimes and he oils it.


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

oh its pine wood i guess. not hardwood


----------



## Carvel Loafer (Dec 31, 2011)

Nice video. I think that is a dry bearing on the cutter head that is howling on the jointer, just my first impression.

Don't take this the wrong way, but if you have 10 fingers you might consider the push blocks to so you can keep them.  Also, its not too good to let your hand pass over the cutting head even with the work piece there. :huh: This so much reminded me of a safety video in first year trade school where a guy did almost the same thing and lost a few fingers worth of flesh and bone. :blink:

Looking forward the rest of this build. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I'm with cabby. 
You scare me using that jointer. Push sticks are your friend. Hate to see you get hurt. 
Can't wait to see more. Thanks Midga


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

going to make push sticks. ill post a thread. NTW I scare me using that jointer.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Good job on the video and nice choice of tunes :thumbsup:...

But like they said, please buy or make some push blocks! Them fingers are worth the $ or time.

Keep it up.


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

uploading 2 more vids. part 2 will b up in about 2 hours


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

part 2


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

part 3
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Wim2YyKSiI&feature=youtu.be


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Thanks for sharing! :thumbsup:

What type of finish will you be applying? :smile:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

A video build thread. I like it. 
Still waiting to see those push sticks.


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

dark oak polystain and some gloss spar varnish. used this combo on the last order from the same customer and they wanted this to match.


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

heres the table after 3 coats of dark oak polystain and 2 coats of spar varnish.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Nice job midga. How long is it?


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

over all 76 long x 42 wide and round about 31-32 tall.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Looks good man!


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

and the video.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Idt7w2OE4aQ&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

WOW!!! I'm so glad you still have your fingers and palms. I couldn't watch more than two jointer runs....TOO much medic in me that's seen the destruction from accidents. PLEASE get or make those push sticks. I designed mine with a handhold and 3/4" thick x approx 8" tall....not anything like a stick. I'll get a pic next time I'm on my tool trailer....IT always stays near my tablesaw.

That's a good build using that lumber. Did I look at the stack of lumber for top wrong....I thought it was wide boards???

Enjoyed the video style build.

Have a Blessed and Prosperous day in Jesus's Awesome Love,
Tim


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

changed my mind those werent dry enuf so we went with some reclaimed 1x4s done down to 11/16x3. havent used the jointer sense this project. still planning on the pushers


----------

